# Stanza Wagon FSM



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Anyone have a PDF of the wagon's FSM? (any year will work)

Also, which way to turn the distributor to advance/retard the timing?
I'm not a complete car moron, I just want to make sure 

Thanks


----------

